# CMS Tutorial



## Seppi123 (22. Juni 2011)

Hi Community 

Da viele eine eigene CMS erstellen wollen und so gut wie keine Ahnung haben oder gar keine Ahnung haben was man dazu braucht, welche Sprache etc. habe ich hier mal ein bisschen in  rumgesucht und schnell etwas sehr brauchbares gefunden:

Hier geht´s zu der Webseite

Dort wird Schritt für Schritt erklärt !Ausführlich! wie man seine eigene CMS erstellt 

Unter anderem wie man diese CMS auch noch sichert, eine Template Engine einbaut, einen Editor und viele mehr.

Alles natürlich kostenlos 

Hoffe es konnte jemandem Helfen 

Seit letztem schon in der Beta Phase!

Mfg,
Seppi123


----------



## thehacker (9. Dezember 2011)

übrigens wenn ich anmerken darf ist das CMS von Ihm bald in der Beta.


----------



## Seppi123 (19. Juni 2012)

Es ist jetzt schon seit längerem in der Beta Phase ;D


----------

